# The Three Word Game



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My 3 words, followed by someone else's 3 words, followed by someone else's 3 words... so it keeps on going... and going, and going..... I'll get it started...

My darn pigeon...


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

found another girlfriend


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

...who laid eggs...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...and now, they...


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

think they are...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

oh, so important...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

but wait until........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...the eggs hatch!...


VICTOR...are we allowed to post more than ONCE, huh??? Can we?? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> VICTOR...are we allowed to post more than ONCE, huh??? Can we?? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE????


I wondered the same thing.........


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> VICTOR...are we allowed to post more than ONCE, huh??? Can we?? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE????


Yes! By all means please post as much as you like, but remember only THREE words for each posting. Do not re-post until another member places a post. I apologize for not making it clearer. Enjoy everyone!

And now on with our story...

...the eggs hatch!...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What are we...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

about to witness.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...oh no, NO!...


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

The babies have...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

made their appearance.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

And, they are...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

really,really hungry.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

but, wait!! Are . . .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...there only TWO...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

with golden heads


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

one end peeps


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

the other end


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

poops a lot


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

...REALLY, a lot!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Dad is pleased


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mom is doting.....

PS: did I spell that right??? LOL


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

but the siblings


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

could care less.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

too busy snoozing


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mom and dad...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

take turns sitting


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

keeping babies warm


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

..and crops filling...


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

and very happy


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

snuggy and cozy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

safe and warm.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THEN...one day...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

BIG ''spidey"" creature


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Flippy Flappy arrived


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

lifts Mom up


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

and kisses her


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

(FLASH)

what was that??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

another Flippy Flappy





{ This is fun. Laughing out loud and Romey is looking at me like I've lost my mind. Sometimes this bird has no sense of humor.]


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Mom Wing-Fu slaps


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

"ouch" naughty bird


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"How could YOU??"


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

spidey creature retreats


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

to RETURN later


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

nearly fatal wound


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Mom snuggles down


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

self satisfied smirk


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

next chapter begins


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Dad comes over


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Everything OK, Honey?"


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"No-feathered thing, again"


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Darn Spidey Creatures!!! (grumble, grumble. grumble)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Have no fear!"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

secret agent,near


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

I Will Send



Andi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bat Bird to


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

save the day!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

One sneaky photographer


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"Oh, no! -- UHUH!!"


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

...hiding behind door...

This is fun, Victor!!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Batbird strikes! THWAP! ***


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Papa pigeon zooms


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

and tiny babies


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

squeak squeak squeak


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mama, Papa, HELP


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

"I am scared"

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

"of that BIG"


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

ugly spidey thing


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

crawling to us.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

but poppa sets . . .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Your story so far...*

My darn pigeon found another girlfriend who laid eggs and now they think they are Oh, so important but wait until the eggs hatch! What we are about to witness Oh no, No! The babies have made their appearance and they are really, really hungry. But, wait!! Are there only TWO with golden heads? One end peeps the other end poops a lot…really, a lot! Dad is pleased. Mom is doting, but the siblings could care less. Too busy snoozing. Mom and dad take turns sitting keeping warm and crops filling and very happy snuggy and cozy safe and warm. Then…one-day big “spidey” creature Flippy Flappy arrived lifts Mom up and kisses her!
(FLASH) What was that?? Another Flippy Flappy. Mom Wing-Fu slaps “ouch” naughty bird! How could you?? Spidey creature retreats to RETURN later. Nearly fatal wound. Mom snuggles down, self-satisfied smirk. Next chapter begins.
Dad comes over. “Everything OK honey?” Darn spidey creatures!!!(grumble grumble grumble)”Have no fear!” Secret agent near. “I will send Bat Bird to save the day!” One sneaky photographer “Oh no—UHUH!!” Hiding behind the door Bat bird strikes! TWWAP***
Papa pigeon zooms and tiny babies squeak squeak squeak.” Mama, Papa HELP I am scared of that big ugly spidey thing crawling to us!” But poppa sets...


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

his big self


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

upright and puffed


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

like Mighty Pidgie

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

telling "spidey creature"..


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

get lost or . . .


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll BEAK you..


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"My brave Hero"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

says Mother bird


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

whose latest beau


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

is truly brave (sigh of admiration)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feral pigeons above,


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

""targeted"" that photographer


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

not a pretty sight


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

As the pigey bombs


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Spatter Spidey Creatures


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

conquered, at LAST???


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Cute, cuddley, chubettes


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

were happily preening


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

contented...protected...STUFFED!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh happy days!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...are here again... (hum de dum, huuuummmm, mmmmm))


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

When Papa pigeon


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

stretched his wing


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Mommy Pigeon Said


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so happy


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

iff'n we'cn just


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

look at babies


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

when both noticed!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

AGAIN...!!!Here comes


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

! Flippy thing back


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Wait it quacks???


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

clucks???? and waddles????


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

snuggles into nest.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

OOOOoooooohh.......Here's Pigeonkeeper!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

with the babies


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

hidden under Mama


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Pigeonkeeper's got goodies!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Munchy crunchy treats


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Pigeonkeeper takes a peek


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

while mamabird gobbles


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

up the peanuts


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

.....pigeonkeeper focuses camera.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

snaps the picture


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

and babies smile


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

but there are


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

three Pigeonkeeper see's!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

WHERE'D that third....??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

baby come from???


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

pigeonkeeper looks closer


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh Ye Gads!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a duckling


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

in the nest!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

THAT'S what ""quacked""!!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

What to do.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What's ONE more?


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

why did you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

kidnap Flapper's baby


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

well I Never . . .


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

No, No, No!!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

poor hungry duckling


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

look at him


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"But his beak  ",


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

pigeonkeeper must rescue


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

'cause Mama Duck


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Quacked "Pigeonkeeper, HELP!!"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

so Pigeonkeeper takes


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

the duckling and


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

returns yellow fuzzball


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

back to his


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Mamaduck. Meanwhile back


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

in the nest


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

there's more room


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

without "duck" baby........


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

for the fat


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

little baby pigeons


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

to eat their


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

parents yummy "oatmeal"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

to grow BIG


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

and test teir . . .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

new wings out


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SUPER Pijies - AWAAAY!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Victor's pijie family


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sure has grown


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Renee...Treesa....Roxtar...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

what nice lofts


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

I Must Say


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

but we need


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

more safflower seeds


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

& more hugs & kisses.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

a nice honeymoon


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

and lotsa love . .


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

happy easter all ..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

this special day


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

amidst those special


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pigeons we have


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

and love so


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Summer's near!! Life's...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

just so great


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

babies are grown


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

and moultings begun


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Where Is Everybody????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Here we are...


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

stretching our wings (oooh, feels so grown up  )


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

and dad teaching


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

how to fly

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

oops...try again!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

and forge for


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

sweet candy grains . . .


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

and yummy grit


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Babies say "Life......"


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

...is all good

Reti


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

MY pigeonkeeper is.....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

nuts about us


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

because we are


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

major project .....just


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

so much excitement


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

he/she'll be proud


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

RACEDAY is here!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

we're so excited


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wings...up...awaaay...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

WE WILL FLY!!!!!!!

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

new adventures starting!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Follow the leader


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

T'was dark night...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...with FULL MOON...


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Where's home,  , are


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

not to worry...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

we are HOMERS!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

follow the folks!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

so much fum . . .


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

as we zoom


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

toward home......fast


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Scatter Guys........hawk!!!!!!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

"Oh No!" Yelled...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

one and all!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Zig, zag, Zoooommm!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

DRAT!!!!! Says Henryhawk!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

missed them again


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll be back


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

any time, Hawk!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

can't catch us!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

cause we're lean


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mean flying machines


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH! New SPPs?!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

We're world famous


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

hawk dodgers and


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

valiant warriors, and


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Wait . . .where's home . . .?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

drat....forgot compass


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

ok don't panic


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

we got "homing!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

instincts built in


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

"Look!! Home is....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

just over there!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

where DvN awaits!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Who is DvN?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete's naughty kitty!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Dorian Von Nastypuss


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The Evil One


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

bane of SPPs!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Super powered Pigeons?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES! Unique Group!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Here she COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Who! What! Where?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Unie!!! To'd rescue!!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh No! Aarrrgghhhhhhh!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*G0 Unie GO !*


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

COME ON, Squeaks!!! 

(Unie's companion, who always carrys the stash of peanuts and safflower seeds they need for energy and fighting power!!!)


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

claw, scratch, hisssssss!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tooter shows up...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks there too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quick! Block Dorian!


----------



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

MISS! Slash ! MISS


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Unie wingslaps......Tooter..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Tooter says, *Hey!*


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I'm on your...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wak Wak Wak!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Ha Haaaa!...pounce!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Swoosh...seedhole escape


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Get that cat!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Meowwww
Meowwww
*Meowwwwoooo!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dorian gets "sidetracked"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

momentarily, by TWIGGY!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

TAke out the...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

feathers from your


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mouth! I will


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

greet you properly...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

purrrrrrs Twiggy, seductively...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

fluttering those comehither


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Here Kitty Kitty.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Not finished yet!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

sputtered feathermouthed DvN


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

hissses hisss evilnesss...


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Take that and...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

that (_punch_, _slap_)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Calm down Tigerrrrrrrrr!



Tiger is the name that a very sexy feline would use if she were trying to seduce Dorian.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

you can't win


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

every single race

PS: Who the heck is Tiger????


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

CAnt you see?!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We were _CLOSE_


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

but off topic . . .


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

topic??? Which topic????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oops! Things are


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

going downhill fast...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

meanwhile SPP's/DvN continues


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I can show


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Unie/Tooter/Squeaks VS DvN/Twiggy........


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Rescuing juvenile squabbies........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Twiggy tells Dorian


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

New plan, Handsome?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't forget I......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AM the BEST!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Feel my fuuuurrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Off topic here...*

*Off topic ( I have heard that before) 

The last up date to the story was at post 75. A bit overdue as we are at post # 288 my goodness! 

I will try in the next day or so to post the story complete to bring it all current. 

Everyone has been doing a great job adding their own thoughts to this story line. *

So please continue...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

brags DvN, strutting


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

around the babies


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Like he's some . . .


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

super powered pussycat


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Twiggy has plans


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

to conquer Africa!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

and Dorians affections.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

don't forget, Twiggy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

is DOUBLE agent!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

for SPPs TOO!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

and the FPI (Federal Pigeon Investigators)


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Scattered fledglings trap


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

hurriedly into loft


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

......whine--whine...nobody wants to play....whine...whine......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whew! That was ..


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

cool . . .let's repeat


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

it before the


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

cat alert sounds.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wait! It's lunch !  (yum yum)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

call a truce!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

SQUEAKS!!!! Share t'seedbag!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Just ran out


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Unie ate'em all???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MORE on way...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Never run out...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With Squeaks around!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

"Gimme-some" cried fledglings


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

While they're eating


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dorian was plotting!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

how to catch


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PigeonKeeper off guard

(_PS: Hey!!.......you guys stop cheating. IT's a_ *3 WORD GAME*  )


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

But loft's varmintproof


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

for normal varmints


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

but Dorian's special


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

in a crafty


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

adorable feline way...

(Make no mistake, tho, Dorian can be EVIL. His goal in life is to outsmart the SPPs!)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Moooving in closeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

ready to jump


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

then...suddenly...silently...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

pigeonkeeper snatches Dorian


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

and does that


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"Naughty kitty!!" thing


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dorian just looks


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

flicks out claws,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

takes a swat,


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

And Jumps Back


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

as if saying........


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"Back off, Pigeonperson"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

don't mess with


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

The CAT! (cat smirk)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

who can't stop


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

stalking them pijies


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll hypnotize them!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

with my powerful


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

but beautiful eyes


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Brief break in story...*

*Wow you guys are doing a fantastic job and so very creative! It just gets better! 

Sorry I did not get a chance to bring the story up to present. I had a very busy week, I will make room to post the story soon,but for now... 

on with your story!*


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

then.........with sharp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

and quick precision


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

RIPpppppp........tearrrRRRRR........SHReddddddd......


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Rats! Where'd that


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

realistic, stuffed, pigeon


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

come from? Helpppppp!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

shrieked DvN, helplessly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been tricked!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

and pigeon whipped


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

as a cage....


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

door slammed behind


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

his big beautiful


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

whipping tail. "MEOWWWWW!"


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

TRAPPED!!!!! DorianvonNastypuss?????? TRAPPED?????????


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

But! Wait, Pete


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

(DvN's HERO), rescues


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

him and takes


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

him away from


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

temptation. Pigeons are


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

just too big


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

a challenge for


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

one demon kitty.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"Oh, poop!  ", meows


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dorian, stalking off


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

muttering to himself


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Never say NEVER!"


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

" I'll be back" !!! (In the Terminator's style and voice, please) 
Daryl


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Superpijies all "High-five"!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Job well done!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Youngbirds !!!! Front n'center!!!!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Sir, Yes Sir!*


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Lissenup!!!! Today's training...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

will concentrate on


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

twenty mile toss..



( D.I. Sgt Stratton........Recruits are Renee's and all other's young birds)


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

(smirk) "Pigeonkeeper can't hike


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

SSooooo.....leave Yo'mamas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

and follow the


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

big-time Fly Boss!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lucky Little Louie


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

flexed his flightfeathers


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ohno, not alliteration!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Prepare for TAKEOFF!"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Commercial Message From Victor*

ATTENTION ALL STORY CONTRIBUTORS:

I finally found some time to write all your three line contributions on paper. Now I have to type the story to bring it all current on word pad and then cut/paste to here. Wow! What a story you folks have put together! It is pretty exciting, and we do really have some talent right here on pigeon talk. Not only the worlds greatest bunch of pigeon fanciers, but authors as well!

Slow down a bit, till I get this posted, hopefully by the end of Sunday.

Ohhhh, this is *so* egg-citing!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Contination From Post #75*

…big big self
Upright and puffed
Like a mighty pidgie
Telling “spidey creature”
Get lost or
I’LL BEAK YOU!
My brave hero
Says mother bird
Whose latest beau
Is truly brave (a sigh of admiration)
Feral pigeons above
“targeted” that photographer…
Not a pretty sight!
As the pidgey bombs
Spatter the spidey creatures
Conquered at LAST???
Cute, cuddley chubettes
Were happily preening
Contented…protected…STUFFED!!!
Oh happy days
Are here again (hum de dum, huuuummmm)
When Papa pigeon
Stretched his wings
Mommy pigeon said,
I’m so happy
Iff’n we’en just
Look at babies
When we both noticed!!!
AGAIN…!!! Here comes
Flippy thing back! 
What, it quacks???? 
Clucks????and waddles????
Snuggles into nest 
OOOOOoooooohh…here’s pigeonkeeper!!

Story continues next post…


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

…with the babies
Hidden under Mama
Pigeonkepper’s got goodies!!!
Munchie crunchy treats
Pigeon keeper takes a peek
While Mama bird gobbles
Up the peanuts
Pigeon keeper focuses camera
Snaps the picture
And babies smile 
But there are
Three pigeonkeepers see!!!
Where’d that third
Baby come from?
Pigeonkeeper looks closer
Oh ye Gads!
There’s a duckling
In the nest!
That’s what “quacked!”
What to do?
What’s ONE more?
Why did you
Kidnap Flapper’s baby?
Well I never…
NO NO NO!!!
Poor hungry ducking  
Look at him
But his beak
Pigeonkeeper must rescue
‘cause Mama duck
quacked “Pigeonkeeper HELP!!”  
so pigeonkeeper takes 
the duckling and 
returns yellow fuzzball 
back to his 
mamaduck. Meanwhile back 
in the nest 
there’s more room 
without “duck” baby 
for the fat 
little baby pigeons 
to eat their 
parents yummy “oatmeal!”  
to grow BIG 
and test their 
new wings out 

Story continues next post...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Super pijies AWAAAAY!
Victor’s pijie family
Sure has grown
Renee…Treesa…Roxtar
What nice lofts 
I Must Say
But we need more 
Safflower seeds 
More hugs & kisses 
A nice honeymoon 
And lotsa love 
Happy Easter all 
This special day 
Amidst those special 
pigeons we have 
and love so 
Summer’s near!! Life’s 
Just so great 
Babies are grown 
And moultings begun 
Where Is Everybody???  
Here we are 
Stretching ours wings (Oooh, feels so grown up!) 
And dad teaching 
how to fly 
Oops…try again! 
And forge for food 
Sweet candy grains 
And yummy grit 
Babies say Life 
is all good 
My pigeonkeeper is 
nuts about us 
because we are 
major project …just 
so much excitement 
he/she’ll be proud 
RACEDAY is here! 
We’re so excited! 
Wings… up…awaaay 
WE WILL FLY!!!! 
New adventures starting! 
Follow the leader 
T’was dark night  
With FULL MOON
Where is home? 

STORY CONTINUES NEXT POST...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Not to worry 
We are HOMERS !  
Follow the folks 
So much fun 
as we zoom 
towards home…FAST 
Scatter Guys…HAWK !!!!!  
“Oh No!” yelled 
one and all! 
Zig, zag, Zooooommmmm! 
DRAT!!!! Says Henryhawk!  
Missed them again! 
I’LL BE BACK 
Any time Hawk! 
Can’t catch us! 
Cause we’re lean 
mean flying machines 
OH! New SPP’s?! 
We’re world famous 
Hawk dodgers and 
Valiant warriers and 
Wait…where’s home? 
Drat…forgot compass! 
Ok don’t panic 
We got homing 
Instincts built in 
Look! Home is 
Just over there!
Where DvN awaits! 
Who is DvN? 
Pete’s naughty kitty! 
Dorian Von Nastypuss 
The Evil One!
Bane of SPP’s! 
Super Powered Pigeons? 
YES ! Unique Group! 
Here she comes!!!!! 
Who ! What! Where?



Story continues next post !


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Unie to’d rescue!! 
Oh No! Aarrrrgggghhhhh! 
Go Unie Go! 
Come on Squeaks!!! (Unie’s companion who always carries the stash of 
Peanuts and safflower seeds they need for energy and 
fighting power!) 
Claw, scratch, hisssssss! 
Tooter shows up! 
Squeaks there too! 
Quick, block Dorian! 
MISS! SLASH! MISS 
Unie wingslaps Tooter 
Tooter says, HEY! 
I’m on your …
Wak Wak Wak! 
Ha Haaaaa! ….pounce! 
Swooosh…seed hole escape 
Get that cat! 
MeOWWWWWWW
MeOWWWWWWW 
MeeeoooWWWWWWW! 
Dorian gets “sidetracked” 
Momentarily by Twiggy 
Take out the 
feathers from your 
mouth! I will 
greet you properly 
purrrrrrrs Twiggy, seductively….  
Fluttering those comehither 
Here kitty kitty! 
Not finished yet! 
Sputtered feathered mouthed DvN 
HISSSSSSSES HISSSSN EVILNESSSSS… 
Take that and 
That! (punch slap) 
Calm down Tigerrrrrrr! (Tiger is the name that very sexy feline would use if she 
were trying to seduce Dorian)
You can’t win 
Every single race 
Can’t you see?
We were close 
But off topic…
Topic????Which topic???
Oops! Things are 
going downhill fast 
meanwhile SPP’s /DvN continues


STORY CONTINUES NEXT POST!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I can show you
Unie/Tooter/Squeaks VS DvN/Twiggy…
Rescuing juvenile squabbies 
Twiggy tells Dorian 
New plan handsome? 
Don’t forget I 
AM the Best! 
Feel my fuuuuurrrrr! 
Brags DvN, STRUTTING 
Around the babies 
Like he’s some 
Super powered pussycat 
Twiggy has plans 
To conquer Africa!
(and Dorian’s affection)
Don’t forget Twiggy
Is a DOUBLE agent!
For SPP’s Too!
And the FPI (Federal Pigeon Investigators)
Scattered fledglings trap 
Hurriedly into loft 
Whine—whine…nobody wants to play…whine… whine
Whew! That was 
Cool…let’s repeat  
It before the 
Cat alerts sounds 
Wait ! It’s lunch! (yum yum) 
Call a truce!
Squeaks!!! Share t’seedbag!!
Just ran out!
Unie ate ‘em all???
More on the way
Never run out 
With Squeaks around!
“Gimme-some” cried fledglings
while they’re eating
Dorian was plotting
How to catch 
Pigeonkeeper off guard
But lofts varmintproof
For normal varmints 
But Dorians special 
In a crafty 
Adorable feline way (make no mistake tho, Dorian can be Evil.His goal in life
Is to outsmart the SPP’s)



Story continues next post!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mooooving in closeeerrrrrr
Ready to jump
Then …suddenly…silently 
Pigeonkeeper snatches Dorian 
And does that
Naughty kitty thing
Dorian just looks 
Flicks out claws
Takes a swat
And jumps back
As if saying
“back off pigeonperson” 
don’t mess with 
THE CAT! (cat smirk)
Who can’t stop
Stalking them pijies
I’ll hypnotize them
With my powerful
But beautiful eyes 
Then…with sharp
And quick precision
RIPPPPPppppp….TearrrrrRRRRRR…ShreaddddDDDDD
Rats! Where’d that
Realistic stuffed pigeon
come from? Helpppp!
Shrieked DvN helplessly
I’ve been tricked!!!
And pigeon whipped
As a cage 
door slammed behind
his big beautiful
whipping tail, “MEOOWWWWW!” 
trapped!!!! DorianvonNastypuss???? TRAPPED?????
But Wait, Pete
(DvN’s hero) rescues
him and takes
him way from
temptation. Pigeons are 
just too big
a challenge for
one demon kitty
“Oh Poop!” meows
Dorian,stalking off
muttering to himself
Never say never!
“I’ll be back!” (in Terminator’s style and voice)


Story continues next post...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Superpijies all “high-five”!!
Job well done! 
Young birds!!! Front n’center!!!!
Sir YES Sir!
Lissenup!!! Todays training
Will concentrate on
twenty mile toss (Drill Instructor Sgt. Stratton recruits are Renees and all 
others young birds)
(Smirk) Pigeonkeeper can’t hike
SSooooo…leave yo’mamas
and follow the
Big-time Fly Boss!
Lucky Little Louie
Flexed his flightfeathers
Ohno, not alliteration!!
“Prepare for TAKEOFF!” 

Your story thus far...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Comments? Feedback?

I think this story was nicely done by contributing members.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe we should publish it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There have been other threads where publishing was mentioned. 

What would be nice is to have selected threads put together and maybe title "Tales From the Pigeon Side (or Site?)!"


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

You all come........Sit a while.......Over the hill.......Lost in space.......See you later.......By by Birdie......Please come home.......Been there before.......Love that place.......I'm number 400......Post that is


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

George you are...........just too cute!!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*continuing the story*

Off we go..... ( into the wild blue yonder......oops wrong fly-boys)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

for our next


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

race training lesson


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

we will swoop


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

and we'll stoop (freefall like a falcon)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*yearbook 1950*

ROSES ARE RED.........VIOLETS ARE BLUE........I LOVE YOU


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Butter Is Butter......cheese Is Cheese.....whats A Kiss......without A Squeeze


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Oranges Are Sweet.....lemons Are Sour.....how Many Girls.....can You Kiss.....in An Hour


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Georgie Porgie is................_On a Roll_


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I take it these are words from our sponsors


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

from the sky


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

all in formation


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

as we turn...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

on a dime!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHEEE! Such FUN!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Fall-in you bumbleheads!!! ( Sgt Stratton has NO sense of humor)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"what a killjoy!"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

whispered under beak!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

as recruits scrambled (recruits=youngbirds)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

to stand motionless...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

awaiting next training


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stratton got wormed


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

yesterday and he


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

isn't feelin kindly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

towards raw recruits


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

"Today" ......."BEFORE chowtime"...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

"LOVEBIRDS COMPANY will..."


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

test on "TOPGUN".


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

with Scooter leading


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

the pigeon platoon


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Squad A- Satinettes


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Squad B Checkers


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Squad C Homers


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> with Scooter leading


_Oh.........those poor birds.......man are they in trouble......._


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Racers, D(elta) squad


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BUT, WAIT...Scooter


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

is REALLY a


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*S*uper *P*ower *Pi*geon 

(HEN gender!)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and CAN lead


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

the young, eager


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Satinette YB Squad


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

and seedhole practice!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

with little effort.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Pigeonkeepers are proud


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Guess Everybody's Bored.....................


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What was that!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

sounds like thunder


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

the earth's vibrating!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

with rapidly moving


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cumulus grey/black clouds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

with loud thunder


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Are those pigeons?????


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Flying through bravely !!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

and flying roughly???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

use the seedholes! 


(*NOTE: *to the uniformed...seedholes are the pigeon equivilent of "black" holes for humans. These seedholes permit pigeons to go from point A to point B in a split second. They are usually used in dangerous or other emergency situations OR to give the "illusion" of being in two places at once!)


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

to be safe


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

oh mighty warriers


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

against all evil


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

and "Dark Forces"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Come let us


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

make ourselves known


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

to all humans


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

"we ARE here"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

to make all


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

innocent and abused


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

creatures on earth


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

whole once again.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Just Say No.....


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

To Pigeon Control!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeons...ever Vigilent!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Birds of Peace ....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

we deserve respect


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

learn about us


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We'll amaze you


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

and amuse you


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Astound you, too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeons...LOVING PARENTS!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnificent high flyers!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

loveable ole ferals....


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

shy and careful,


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

quite smart too


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

cute and clever


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

survivors like non-other


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

resiliant and strong


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Considered Holy Symbol


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

by worldwide religions


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Soldier-messengers flying words,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

some are injured


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

and keep flying,


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

some think that


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

they are of


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

made of steel . . .


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

feather and muscle,


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

intelligent and courageous


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

all wrapped into


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

a small elegant


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

diamond among birds


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They love baths


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND, adventure!! Excitement!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BEGIN another story???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

On a DARK and...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

hot, summer's night


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Rafael Raccoon spied


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

a mysterious light


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

closer he drew . . .


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Aliens  ?? Marsh gas ??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LARGE SHADOW FLYING...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moving very slowly


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Shucks!!!! It's just


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NO! Can't be...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HUGE EYES scanning...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Curses....it's that


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

pest.... Oliver Owl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great Horned Owl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Most Magnificent One!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

after my dinner


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

grumbled Rafael Raccoon


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Silently flying down,


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

terror slicing air . . .


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

catches a mouse!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

then drops it


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

sees Rafael's fish


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Greedy Oliver steals


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

the big fish.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

but before long . . .


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Rafael snagged another


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

then hides in


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

the cattails to


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

savor his trout


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

The nerve of......


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

sly old thief..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

doing his thing!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Rafael senses something....


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

pauses and listens


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

is something approaching??


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Nightwatchman on rounds

(Rafael has found a way into the fish hatchery grounds and considers it his private "fishing hole")


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"Racoons? Dern!" grumped


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

the old man


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

"always gets big'uns".


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Excuse me...stepping in here...*

*OK folks, time to take a rest. It is time to bring this story you have contributed up to current. Hold on your thoughts for now, and maybe we should wrap this episode up, maybe next week? *


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> *OK folks, time to take a rest. It is time to bring this story you have contributed up to current. Hold on your thoughts for now, and maybe we should wrap this episode up, maybe next week? *


That sounds like a winner!! I lost track of this a long time ago........been wondering what really was happening without going back and ready 35 pages of 3 word posts. LOL


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Victor....maybe if one of your young'uns is any good at illustrations.....she could put together a children's book from the story line of the game and it could be really good PR for the pigeon, if she could get it published.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Nona, I shall pass the word.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Fellow pigeon authors, I have printed and compiled your text and will work on putting this on word pad. It should be posted within the next day. *


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*And on with the story...*

Off we go
For our next
Race training lesson
We will swoop
And we’ll stoop (freefall like a falcon)
ROSES ARE RED
VIOLETS ARE BLUE
I LOVE YOU!
Butter is Butter
Cheese is cheese
Whats a kiss
Without a Squeeze
Oranges are sweet
Lemons are Sour
How many girls 
Can you Kiss 
In an Hour?

Georgie Porgie is
On a roll!

From the sky
All in formation
As we turn
On a dime!
WHEEEEE! Such fun!
Fall-in you bumbleheads!!! (Sgt.Stratton has No sense of humor)
“What a killjoy!”
Whispered under beak!
As recruits scrambled (recruits=young birds)
To stand motionless
Awaiting next training.
Stratton got wormed
Yesterday and he
Isn’t feeling kindly
Towards new recruits
Today before chowtime
Lovebirds Company will
Test on TopGun
With Scooter leading
The pigeon platoon.
Squad A-Satinettes
Squad B-Checkers
Squad C-Homers
Oh…those poor birds…
Man are they in trouble!


D Squad-Racers
BUT, WAIT…Scooter
Is REALLY a
Super Powered Pigeon
And CAN lead
The young, eager
Satinette YB Squad
And seedhole practice!
With little effort.
Pigeonkeepers are proud
Guess everybody’s bored……
WHAT WAS THAT!
Sounds like thunder
The earths vibrating
With rapidly moving
Cumulus gray/black clouds
With loud thunder
Are those pigeons??????
And flying roughly???
Use the seedholes!

Note: to the uninformed…seed holes are the pigeon’s equivalent of “black holes” for humans. The seed holes permit pigeons to go from point A to point B in a split second. They are usually used in dangerous or other emergency situations OR to give the “illusion” of being in two places at once!)

To be safe
Oh mighty warriors
Against all evil
And dark forces
Come let us
Make ourselves known
To all humans
We ARE here
To make all 
Innocent and abused
Creatures on earth
Whole once again
Just say No
To pigeon control!!!
Pigeons…ever Vigilant!
Birds of peace
We deserve respect.
Learn about us
We’ll amaze you
Astound you, too
Pigeons…LOVING PARENTS!
Magnificent high fliers!
Loveable ole ferals…
Shy and careful
Quite smart too
Survivors like non-other
Resilient and strong
Considered Holy Symbol
By world wide religions
Soldier-messengers flying words
Some are injured
And keep flying
Some think that
They are of…
Made of steel
Feather and muscle
Intelligent and courageous
All wrapped into 
A small elegant
Diamond among birds
They love baths
AND, adventure! Excitement!! 
Begin another story???
On a DARK and
Hot summer’s night
Rafael Raccoon spied
A mysterious light
Closer he drew
Aliens and marsh gas??
LARGE SHADOW FLYING (Ekkk I say!)
Moving very slowly
Shucks!!!! Its just
NO! Can’t be…
HUGE EYES scanning
Curses…It’s that
Pest Oliver owl
Great horned owl!
Most magnificent one!
After my dinner
Grumbled Rafael Raccoon
Silently moving down,
Terror slicing air…
Catches a mouse!
Then drops it.
Sees Rafael’s fish
Greedy Oliver steals
The big fish
But before long
Rafael snagged another
Then hides in
The cattails to
Savor his trout.
The nerve of
Sly old thief
Doing his thing!
Rafael senses something…
Pauses and listens
Is something approaching??
Nightwatchman on rounds.

(Rafael has found a way into the fish hatchery grounds and considers it his private” fishing hole”)

“Raccoons? Dern!” grumped
the old man
“Always gets big’uns”.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Last Week!*

*Now, on with your grand finale folks. We will end this on Sunday, and then post the story complete at the end. *


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Victor said:


> *Now, on with your grand finale folks. We will end this on Sunday, and then post the story complete at the end. *


 As SUNDAY is Mother's day I will start one more story
HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY
BE MY LOVE
ROSES FOR YOU
AN ORCHID TO
SWEET AN LOVELY
I LOVE YOU
FOREVER MY LOVE
 .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Victor said:


> *Now, on with your grand finale folks. We will end this on Sunday, and then post the story complete at the end. *


 VICTOR, I hope the last post I made is not to latefor the grand finale  .GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Your story as submitted...*

CHAPTER ONE



My darn pigeon found another girlfriend who laid eggs and now they think they are Oh, so important but wait until the eggs hatch! What we are about to witness Oh no, No! The babies have made their appearance and they are really, really hungry. But, wait!! Are there only TWO with golden heads? One end peeps the other end poops a lot…really, a lot! Dad is pleased. Mom is doting, but the siblings could care less. Too busy snoozing. Mom and dad take turns sitting keeping warm and crops filling and very happy snuggy and cozy safe and warm. Then…one-day big “spidey” creature Flippy Flappy arrived lifts Mom up and kisses her!
(FLASH) What was that?? Another Flippy Flappy. Mom Wing-Fu slaps “ouch” naughty bird! How could you?? Spidey creature retreats to RETURN later. Nearly fatal wound. Mom snuggles down, self-satisfied smirk. Next chapter begins.
Dad comes over. “Everything OK honey?” Darn spidey creatures!!!(grumble grumble grumble)”Have no fear!” Secret agent near. “I will send Bat Bird to save the day!” One sneaky photographer “Oh no—UHUH!!” Hiding behind the door Bat bird strikes! TWWAP***
Papa pigeon zooms and tiny babies squeak squeak squeak.” Mama, Papa HELP I am scared of that big ugly spidey thing crawling to us!” But poppa sets...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Chapter two*

…big big self
Upright and puffed
Like a mighty pidgie
Telling “spidey creature”
Get lost or
I’LL BEAK YOU!
My brave hero
Says mother bird
Whose latest beau
Is truly brave (a sigh of admiration)
Feral pigeons above
“targeted” that photographer…
Not a pretty sight!
As the pidgey bombs
Spatter the spidey creatures
Conquered at LAST???
Cute, cuddley chubettes
Were happily preening
Contented…protected…STUFFED!!!
Oh happy days
Are here again (hum de dum, huuuummmm)
When Papa pigeon
Stretched his wings
Mommy pigeon said,
I’m so happy
Iff’n we’en just
Look at babies
When we both noticed!!!
AGAIN…!!! Here comes
Flippy thing back! 
What, it quacks???? 
Clucks????and waddles????
Snuggles into nest 
OOOOOoooooohh…here’s pigeonkeeper!!

Story continues next post…


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Chapter three*

Off we go
For our next
Race training lesson
We will swoop
And we’ll stoop (freefall like a falcon)
ROSES ARE RED
VIOLETS ARE BLUE
I LOVE YOU!
Butter is Butter
Cheese is cheese
Whats a kiss
Without a Squeeze
Oranges are sweet
Lemons are Sour
How many girls 
Can you Kiss 
In an Hour?

Georgie Porgie is
On a roll!

From the sky
All in formation
As we turn
On a dime!
WHEEEEE! Such fun!
Fall-in you bumbleheads!!! (Sgt.Stratton has No sense of humor)
“What a killjoy!”
Whispered under beak!
As recruits scrambled (recruits=young birds)
To stand motionless
Awaiting next training.
Stratton got wormed
Yesterday and he
Isn’t feeling kindly
Towards new recruits
Today before chowtime
Lovebirds Company will
Test on TopGun
With Scooter leading
The pigeon platoon.
Squad A-Satinettes
Squad B-Checkers
Squad C-Homers
Oh…those poor birds…
Man are they in trouble!


D Squad-Racers
BUT, WAIT…Scooter
Is REALLY a
Super Powered Pigeon
And CAN lead
The young, eager
Satinette YB Squad
And seedhole practice!
With little effort.
Pigeonkeepers are proud
Guess everybody’s bored……
WHAT WAS THAT!
Sounds like thunder
The earths vibrating
With rapidly moving
Cumulus gray/black clouds
With loud thunder
Are those pigeons??????
And flying roughly???
Use the seedholes!

Note: to the uninformed…seed holes are the pigeon’s equivalent of “black holes” for humans. The seed holes permit pigeons to go from point A to point B in a split second. They are usually used in dangerous or other emergency situations OR to give the “illusion” of being in two places at once!)

To be safe
Oh mighty warriors
Against all evil
And dark forces
Come let us
Make ourselves known
To all humans
We ARE here
To make all 
Innocent and abused
Creatures on earth
Whole once again
Just say No
To pigeon control!!!
Pigeons…ever Vigilant!
Birds of peace
We deserve respect.
Learn about us
We’ll amaze you
Astound you, too
Pigeons…LOVING PARENTS!
Magnificent high fliers!
Loveable ole ferals…
Shy and careful
Quite smart too
Survivors like non-other
Resilient and strong
Considered Holy Symbol
By world wide religions
Soldier-messengers flying words
Some are injured
And keep flying
Some think that
They are of…
Made of steel
Feather and muscle
Intelligent and courageous
All wrapped into 
A small elegant
Diamond among birds
They love baths
AND, adventure! Excitement!! 
Begin another story???
On a DARK and
Hot summer’s night
Rafael Raccoon spied
A mysterious light
Closer he drew
Aliens and marsh gas??
LARGE SHADOW FLYING (Ekkk I say!)
Moving very slowly
Shucks!!!! Its just
NO! Can’t be…
HUGE EYES scanning
Curses…It’s that
Pest Oliver owl
Great horned owl!
Most magnificent one!
After my dinner
Grumbled Rafael Raccoon
Silently moving down,
Terror slicing air…
Catches a mouse!
Then drops it.
Sees Rafael’s fish
Greedy Oliver steals
The big fish
But before long
Rafael snagged another
Then hides in
The cattails to
Savor his trout.
The nerve of
Sly old thief
Doing his thing!
Rafael senses something…
Pauses and listens
Is something approaching??
Nightwatchman on rounds.

(Rafael has found a way into the fish hatchery grounds and considers it his private” fishing hole”)

“Raccoons? Dern!” grumped
the old man
“Always gets big’uns”.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Grand Finale (by George)*

The last chapter is small but sweet and in commemoration to mothers, not only human, but those of the bird specie. Mothers have a very important role in our lives, both human and feathered. The following is a tribute to you mom's:

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY
BE MY LOVE
ROSES FOR YOU
AN ORCHID TO
SWEET AN LOVELY
I LOVE YOU
FOREVER MY LOVE*


----------

